# Hello from England! Wanting advice! x



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Hiya everyone! I have been a secret lurker for some time now! SKIP TO THE BOTTOM to bypass my background. I'm 25F that lives in London - and to start off I have ZERO experience in owning horses. I used to ride up until I was 14 and a few of my long-distant friends own horses also. I do, however, own over 40 rescued exotic animals and overall any creature not human has been a huge part of my life and career.

However, due to a traumatic experience two years ago (being unable to save a young family member despite my efforts at resuscitation) my life came to a stop. I have only started to feel better and I am now trying my best to go forward. I have decided that I would like to go back to university next year but I'd like to additionally, and permanently, immerse myself in the equine world.

I can't find a job (believe me I've TRIED!) and as a family decided that I will look after the house in my spare year until uni. I have no money, and little horse riding/care experience of recent, I can't afford lessons or a course. So my last option is to volunteer. 

*I would LOVE to volunteer (& commit to) at a charity or for a livery/school for a good few days a week. Is this a strange thing to ask coming from a 25 year old? Will I be declined (soul crushingly if so) for my lack of experience? *

I look forward to a prosperous and long journey with horses and you experienced folk. Your input is very much appreciated xx


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Rescue Centres are always glad to have volunteers - just Google UK Horse Rescue Charities and you should find something suitable - be sure they're recognized registered places though


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Kalraii. Welcome to the forum.

As Jaydee said -- Rescue centers would be happy to have you as a volunteer. When you approach them, mention your "lack of experience" and they'll likely place you in a suitable position and suitable time slot. I'd be prepared to expect it to be more of an entry level position (translation: manual labour cleaning out stalls, washing buckets, etc.) but if you stick with the rescue, I'm sure you will get to take on more challenging tasks as you gain experience. 

So then, if you find yourself in the future not being able to fund lessons, you will likely find that your practical experience gained at the rescue centre will get you a place in a riding school that would trade lessons for work.

Let us know how it turns out for you. Good luck.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hiya and pleased to meet you what part of london are you.*

hiya im michael.
im in north london and my horses are in hertford shire.
tricky is nearley 31 he is a section a welsh driveing pony im going to scale his work right down to maintainance levle i have a 16 hh maxi cob called quincy.
































































heres some pictures of tricky and quincy.
there is ada coles in harlow thats the nearest rescue stables i know of around here.
hope you like the pictures.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^ great pics! I love your cob Quincy. You must have made quite a stir in the shocking pink number lol.

Kalraii, hi and welcome! I'm sure the rescues will be happy to have you, and you can get some experience under your belt. It may not be glamorous, but many things to do with animals aren't as you undoubtedly know. I spent most of my teens around horses, and while undoubtedly I rode a fair bit, I reckon I spent more time mucking out than anything else lol.

Good luck finding a place!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Rescue centure*

Broadley common Harlow ada coals red wings rescue centre.


----------

